# Water flow in a cichlid tank....



## philly0116

I have a 110 gal tank I am setting up. Just curious how much water movement cichlids need if any, and how much is to much? I have 2 hydor koralia pumps I had on my reef tank. One is the koralia 1 (400 gph), and the other is the koralia 3 (850 gph). Any info would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

Most African cichlids appreciate relatively high water movement in the aquarium, and will often swim and play in the currents. They require a lot of surface agitation to promote oxygen exchange, as well. They can also be pretty messy fish, so the more movement your water has, the easier it will be to keep clean. For example, I am setting up a 125 gallon right now that will have 1300 gph filtration and an under gravel jet system powered by 2 400 gph power heads. It is usually recommended to turn the water in the tank over at least 8 X an hour.

As long as the water movement is not so strong that all the fish are pushed up against the side of the tank, you really can't have too much water movement. That is as long as you are talking about African cichlids from the rift lakes - if you are referring to South American species that prefer black water conditions, the requirements would obviously be different.


----------



## tim_s

I was curious about this myself - looks at the flow lever on the canister - FULL power.


----------



## jsttryn

I was actually wondering this too. I've never invested in a powerhead before. Is there one that you would recommend and won't kill the bank?


----------



## car0linab0y

jsttryn said:


> I was actually wondering this too. I've never invested in a powerhead before. Is there one that you would recommend and won't kill the bank?


I wouldn't worry about brand names, as long as they work. I've had two no-name powerheads running for about 3 years now, and the only thing I would do different would be to go with the magnetic type instead of suction cups.


----------



## tim_s

car0linab0y said:


> jsttryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually wondering this too. I've never invested in a powerhead before. Is there one that you would recommend and won't kill the bank?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about brand names, as long as they work. I've had two no-name powerheads running for about 3 years now, and the only thing I would do different would be to go with the magnetic type instead of suction cups.
Click to expand...

I am assuming people are pointing this up-wards if being used as a system to increase ppm of oxygen.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

My fish LOVE the surface current and agitation in my display tank. I have 1000gph circulation in my 75g. My fish swim back and forth in the current.


----------



## 60gallon

Im using 2x: Koralia 750s along with a spraybar on my FX5 and my fish arent bothered at all by the circulation.


----------



## DJRansome

10X gph is good. I have 7X in my tanks from the filters, no powerheads.

Malawi and haps are content. 7X is actually too much in my Tang tank...the Callochromis get blown all around.


----------



## Solodolo

I have Venestus and Apache Peacocks with a high powered circulator and they are acrobatic athletes. They swim in the current or rest in the rocks.


----------



## sir_keith

Lazarus thread. 💀


----------

